# bearded dragon with breathing problems!!!!



## bart (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, i av a graved beardy who is gasping with her mouth open and making a funny noise, and she is quite lathargic and off her food, can any1 help or is this normal when graved ps as bout week or so left.... thanx


----------



## kitsabitsa (Oct 28, 2008)

ask ur local vet


----------

